# Can i keep my 4 tortoises together?



## BMW (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey I got 4 tortoises that I recently bought 3 days ago from craigslist 

One russian about 4 inches 
A sulcata 8 inches 
A cherry head tortoise hatchling 
And a fully grown leopard 

I bought all 4 from the same guy as it was a super cheap offer only 300$ if I take all of them 

He said they be fine if I let them roam my yard together ?

Many sites say I can keep tortoises together this forum says only alone 

So what do u guys think ? 

So far they seem to enjoy each other's company my Russian loves to chase the others  

Only the cherry head hatchling is hiding I guess cause of size difference? 

Oh and the sulcata tries to mate with the russian sometimes is crossbreeding ok?


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 5, 2019)

The hatchling should be in an enclosed chamber to maintain the proper humidity and such for proper growth until it's large enough to be moved outside.

I would separate all the tortoises. Block off a part of the yard for each to have their own space.

Russians in particular do not like company and see other tortoises as competition for food, etc. So they will bully and fight.

Do you know the genders of the larger tortoises? Definitely DO NOT cross breed. All the more reason to keep them separated.


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2019)

Species should never be mixed. Never. Each of your species has different dietary and care needs. You are going to need to look up and research the care needs of each one here on this forum. There is a lot of misinformation circulating around out there in the world.

Here is some info to save you some time:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

Adult sulcatas and leopards need similar care but more grass in the diet of the sulcata. Both need warm temps year round. Here are two ways to house them during warm weather outside:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/another-night-box-thread.88966/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/double-door-night-box.129054/

Your $300 bargain is going to cost you a bit more to house and care for them properly. Questions and conversation are welcome.


----------



## BMW (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you I'm going to read all of the care guides now this will take me a few hours I guess but I will come back with questions 

I took the small cherry head in a mixing tub for now so he doesn't has to come in contact with the bigger tortoises 

I'm going to separate my yard tomorrow with stones in three sections for the bigger guys and I will buy a bigger enclosure tomorrow for the cherry head after reading the guide thx again


Tom said:


> Species should never be mixed. Never. Each of your species has different dietary and care needs. You are going to need to look up and research the care needs of each one here on this forum. There is a lot of misinformation circulating around out there in the world.
> 
> Here is some info to save you some time:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> ...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 6, 2019)

Good price and bad advice.
Best of luck to you and your collection.


----------

